
Putting Google Wifi to the test - DiabloD3
https://blog.google/products/google-wifi/putting-google-wifi-test/
======
noahmbarr
Competition is good for everyone-- I just worry about having Google Control
even more:

Internet (Fiber), router (Wifi), personal and work email, all web browsing in
my main browser (Chrome), maps, my only phone line, Docs, news, etc...

It's beyond scary.

~~~
DiabloD3
Honestly, I've been considering switching to Firefox.

Chrome... I dunno, Chrome just ain't that good _although_ they have really
improved memory usage over the past like 2-3 years.

OTOH, Firefox's JS performance (which used to be a major sticking point) is
getting a lot better, so I'm sorta getting everything I ever wanted in a
browser.

